
Ask HN: Download Hacker News user list - baccredited
Can I take a snapshot of all the hacker news users somehow? I looked at the API and it seems I can only get 1 user at a time. Do I have to crawl all the stories and their comments to find the folks who actually use the site?<p>api:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API
======
gus_massa
Try emailing the mods hn@ycombinator.com ,they may provide more info.

